# Germicidal lighting help



## chowdan (Mar 18, 2012)

Hey,

I'm planning on building a germicidal light fixture to help purify my water in my aquarium. I have been online searching for lights and fixtures but after spending the last 3 hours searching i have decided to ask about what i have come up with.

So i have a few options. I found a bulb that is an E17 base and one that is a G23 two pin base.

My question is do i need a ballast for either/or bulbs? If so does it have to be a special germicidal ballast? I would think not? I want to be able to wire the unit to a power cord to plug directly into an outlet.

Thanks in advanced


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

ElectricianTalk.com is designed for electrical industry professionals to discuss issues and topics related to the electrical trades and related industries. Many of our professionals are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

